# Ten Very Interesting Places



## SeaBreeze (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 30, 2015)

This WAS AWESOME, wow, I'd never seen any of those, but I'm wondering if that plateau is the one used in the original (or 1950 something version) The Lost World!  Wow, thank Seabreeze, really love watching it, gonna go share it now with my email buddies, LOL denise


----------



## Ina (Jan 30, 2015)

Cool


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 30, 2015)

Weren't those the best Ina!!  Good to see you girlfriend denise


----------



## Ina (Jan 30, 2015)

Good to see you too Denise. :thankyou:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 30, 2015)

Cool!!


----------



## oakapple (Feb 2, 2015)

Wonderful !


----------

